# Mr. Heater/Deer Blind use question



## Whitebucket (Mar 4, 2012)

Duwammer: The manufacturer suggests you change the filter every year. I should think some guys get many hours of use each year and others get only a handful of hours in filter use each year. I'd change it out this season just to be on the safe side.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a very low tec solution for a blind heater.I use a propane lantern that I got from a yard sale for a buck the globe was missing so I replaced it wit a steel can it puts out just a little light at the bottom but gives off alot of heat


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Use the filter with the hose... you wont have any problems! as far as the ignitor... Ive never had a problem shooting deer in my blind.... I click it.. it makes a noise and I put it on low....Hell...ive shot more deer bow hunting in blue Fatigues then in this scent lock stuff they sell!! Just my two cents!


----------



## hermannrob42 (Nov 29, 2021)

I am a smoker I have 3 windows in my blind. would it be safe to smoke cigarettes?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

hermannrob42 said:


> I am a smoker I have 3 windows in my blind. would it be safe to smoke cigarettes?


Welcome to Michigan Sportsman.
And to a very old thread.

No. It's not safe to smoke.
Cigarettes are harmful to your health.

With the right wind(s) and thermals you can sin away. Use the window with the most draw/air leaving to hold your smoke near and to exhale.

I've put aside more than one burning cigg. to shoot.
And have had deer feet from the blind unconcerned. Not downwind though.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

hermannrob42 said:


> I am a smoker I have 3 windows in my blind. would it be safe to smoke cigarettes?


No, smoking is bad for your health.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> Welcome to Michigan Sportsman.
> And to a very old thread.
> 
> No. It's not safe to smoke.
> ...


The real question is whether nicotine is considered an intoxicating substance. The guide says no alcohol or other intoxicating substances. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> The real question is whether nicotine is considered an intoxicating substance. The guide says no alcohol or other intoxicating substances.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Intoxicates eyeballs at close range/ upon contact.
Should switch to edibles maybe...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

hermannrob42 said:


> I am a smoker I have 3 windows in my blind. would it be safe to smoke cigarettes?





Waif said:


> Welcome to Michigan Sportsman.
> And to a very old thread.
> 
> No. It's not safe to smoke.
> ...


Do yourselves a big favor and give up the smokes for good! You know it and I know it….all smoking is is a smelly, expensive and unhealthy addiction to nicotine. Millions of us have managed to kick the habit for decades now.

No, it isn’t an easy thing to do. Yes, it takes a commitment, but we are confident that you can do it. You will never regret it….and you might even be able to shoot a buck that gets downwind of you.

Make it a resolution soon.

Signed:

Dr Wild Thing
Resident Michigan Sportsman Health Advisor


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wild Thing said:


> Do yourselves a big favor and give up the smokes for good! You know it and I know it….all smoking is is a smelly, expensive and unhealthy addiction to nicotine. Millions of us have managed to kick the habit for decades now.
> 
> No, it isn’t an easy thing to do. Yes, it takes a commitment, but we are confident that you can do it. You will never regret it….and you might even be able to shoot a buck that gets downwind of you.
> 
> ...


Have started again after multiple attempts to quit.
Made it years at one time.
I'll consider your advice though.

I did make a resolution to quit eating liver that has been adhered to....


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It can be done. After forty years of smoking I decided to quit before my oldest Grandson was born. He just turned 24 a couple months ago. You can do it and you will feel lots better when you do.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Former smoker here. I can attest to the improvement of deer sightings once you quit. The improved cardio is nice too


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I called the company about the ignition system several years back. They didn't seem to interested in changing anything lol. I just light the pilot as soon as I get on stand and make sure I leave it on all day. That loud click is my only complaint, they are awesome little heaters and I don't think you will have any issues for several years with yours. We also run ours with 20 pound tanks, no issues.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I use mine in my fish shanty and the fish don't seem to mind the click


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

If the click ignition bothers you, just take a match stick and light it.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Leave the pilot on. Keeps mice out too


----------

